# Archery



## Audubon Zed (Jan 28, 2019)

Art?  Kraft?

I dunno...


I like this guy though.  He has good input.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Crixus (Feb 12, 2019)

I used to put allot of work into arrows, but I tore them up to much. But some dudes and dudettes turn out some really beautiful arrows.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Feb 22, 2019)

How about the bows?


----------



## Crixus (Feb 22, 2019)

Audubon Zed said:


> How about the bows?




Those to, but I shoot Koren trash bows, lol.


----------

